# Hey Gang, GRIFF is in the hizzy!



## GRIFF (Apr 9, 2004)

Well I'm new here, just came over from DF and already I like it a lot better.  Way too slow over there.  

Any how heres my story. I'm 19, taking the semester off from Elon University because of "academic suspension" or because I took Partying 101, my favorite class actually. 

I've been cutting since February 4th and I've lost 25 lbs down from 265 to 240. 

My current stats are:

Height: 6'3"
Weight: 240 lbs
Waist: 38.5
Chest: 43.5
Neck: 16
Bicep: 16.5
BF: 20-21%

I honestly could care less about losing actual weight, I just want to get my waist smaller and to lose the BF, so far soo good. 

Aside from lifting and all that good stuff I love sports, played varsity baseball, basektball and golf in high school, still playing baseball in the summer and the rest recreationally.  I'm into music, played piano for 8 years (mom made me do it til 8th grade) Drums for 3, now I write rhymes and record the ill sheet, haha. 

I'm livin in the arctic circle right now, actually Maine, but whats the difference. Enough of this, good to be here!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Griff!!  Welcome to IM! you'll def love it here much more!!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2004)

GRIFF welcome to IM!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 9, 2004)

hi griff - glad to have you here.  it's a great place!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys, I appreciate it


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi and welcome


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice to see that you made it over bro!


----------

